# She Had Some NERVE!!



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

well as much as that story makes me mad at how you were treated, let's look at the positive... all those pups found loving homes!!! because of you!! i am so glad about that


----------



## Rosco's Mom (May 1, 2007)

GOOD FOR YOU for sticking up for yourself!! You are right, she had some NERVE! Sometimes i just can't believe how rude people are. You should have told her to go to hell!

But i am glad that all your pups got adopted!!!


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

Wow, what an extremely rude person, and all she did was show her ignorance. I bet "Matt" has enjoyed walking over her before though. 

So great the puppies have been adopted, and I sincerely hope they are all good homes.

Kudos to you, what a wonderful thing you did!


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

Only way to change some people's attitudes is to shoot them and let them go meet their maker and find out how wrong they are. I have a bullet and will volunteer. Good job for you, your husband and Matt!!!!!!!!!


----------



## AndyFarmer (Jul 9, 2007)

Apparently someone pissed in her cheerio's. In the end, you did a great thing and the puppers found good homes. Yeah Jami!!!!


----------



## Kzwicker (Aug 14, 2007)

I might have smacked her across the face! Good for you telling her off! And I am so happy that all the pups got adopted already! Thats awsome!!


----------



## lovealways_jami (Apr 17, 2007)

I just dont understand how people like her, who have no concern for animals what-so-ever, wind up working at a place for kindness and caring? She had none ... but she was possibly the ugliest women Ive ever seen inside and out, and if I had to wake up every morning and see that in the mirror, ya know, I think Id be pissed off all the time too! (ok maybe Im still venting)


----------



## AndyFarmer (Jul 9, 2007)

lovealways_jami said:


> ... but she was possibly the ugliest women Ive ever seen inside and out, and if I had to wake up every morning and see that in the mirror, ya know, I think Id be pissed off all the time too! (ok maybe Im still venting)


That's called 'fugly' !!!! lol


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

AndyFarmer said:


> That's called 'fugly' !!!! lol


And that was just funny that is what we call it down here too. LOL


----------



## AndyFarmer (Jul 9, 2007)

I'm glad I don't have to explain it! I don't like using 'that' word....


----------



## Bailey & Bentley (Feb 25, 2007)

You did a great thing Jami, unfortunately there is always someone out there who will try to ruin it for you. I don't blame you one bit for being upset. At least in the end the pups were adopted so HOORAY!!!


----------



## Jazzys Mom (Mar 13, 2007)

AndyFarmer said:


> That's called 'fugly' !!!! lol


I love that!

I don't think I could have helped myself ---- I probably would have removed that large stick that was up her $%^& and hoped there was a big barb on the end of it!

Glad those pups have all found homes though. Bet Matt was happy he finally had a chance to tell the ^&$%) off!

Jazzys Mom


----------



## 3340 (Dec 17, 2007)

I'm sure she won't be there long with that kind of attitude! She shouldn't be around any kind of living thing: dogs, cats, people, we can all sense a meanie!


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

That woman sounds like she has stepped in to much crap in her life. I hope that the board fires her or makes her start shoveling crap till the cows come home and then shovel theirs also. I am glad that you stuck up for yourself. I would have slapped her myself. 
Thank goodness it all worked out in the end and the puppies all found homes.


----------



## Big Mamoo (Jul 4, 2007)

Great job Jami!


----------



## Ash (Sep 11, 2007)

Good for you Jami!


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

lovealways_jami said:


> I just dont understand how people like her, who have no concern for animals what-so-ever, wind up working at a place for kindness and caring? She had none ... but she was possibly the ugliest women Ive ever seen inside and out, and if I had to wake up every morning and see that in the mirror, ya know, I think Id be pissed off all the time too! (ok maybe Im still venting)


I think I jumped the gun on my first reaction. It was terribly rude of her to treat you that way, but looking at it a little differently, I can see how doing that job every day could easily turn someone cynical, bitter, and rude.

Can you imagine sitting at the front desk of a humane society and seeing dog after dog after dog, puppy after puppy after puppy, brought in every single day by the dozens and even hundreds, being left by their owners who flat don't care what happens to them. All the while YOU know that they will shortly be dead. It would turn me ugly pretty quick I think. 

Rescue picked up from the humane society last week, and while our transport person was there filling out paperwork to take the Golden, a lady brought in a litter of 12 puppies, mix breeds, and the humane society director said that made 115 dogs surrendered so far that day, and it was only 1 pm, they close at 6. And that didn't include the strays picked up or transferred from city shelters.

You did a good thing for the puppies Jamie, and it's wonderful they got homes.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Lovealways*

Lovealways:

I am very sorry you had to go through that. At least the pups will find a good home.

It sounds like that is one very miserable and unhappy lady- I would be to if I saw all the awful things they probably see, but that's no excuse for her being so unkind, nasty, and rude.

I just got blasted yesterday by someone in Ohio in rescue that probably feels burned out and overwhelmed. It hurt, but I'll get over it. I told her how I felt and wished her Merry Christmas.


----------



## Jo Ellen (Feb 25, 2007)

Jami, I never found out how you got that last puppy from under the house. What did you do? I was so glad to hear it!!

Good job, Jami. Really good job :heartbeat


----------



## lovealways_jami (Apr 17, 2007)

I woke up that morning and she was on the other side of Diesels pen talking to her brother and sisters  Whatta relief huh!


----------



## Goldendogx2 (Sep 2, 2007)

Makes you wonder why this woman is working or volunteering at a shelter in the first place. It doesn't seem her heart is in it. Thanks for going the extra mile, literally, for these pups.


----------

